
How to Prevent a Hangover - J3L2404
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Prevent_a_Hangover?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
rhizome
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/05/26/080526fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/05/26/080526fa_fact_acocella)

